# 6 BABY MICE



## teresa (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone 
one of my mice had 6 babies they are now 5 wks old and it looks like I have 3 male and 3 female . I had a wild mouse get into my cage with 7 female mice in so I got of quite light to only have one female that got pregnant . The babies look like wild mice but are greyish brown in colour .


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you haven't already, you should definitely seperate the males from the females


----------



## arex83 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, that errant mouse intruder must've thought he hit a jackpot!!! :lol:


----------

